# FROM MARK: Please Welcome Allen Noland as DBSTalk's #2 921 Guy!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd like to introduce everyone to Allen Noland who has agreed to help me out with the 921 fourms here at DBSTalk. Allen has had a 921 almost as long as I have. He'll be here doing just about everything that I do in these forums, so if you have any questions, he's here to help, just as I am.

Over the next week or so, I'll be getting Allen up to speed with all of the people at Dish and Eldon that I routinely work with, so if you have anything that needs to go to the 921 Support Team, Eldon, or whoever, Allen will be able to help you out if I'm not around.

Thanks for coming on board, Allen, and welcome!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Allen,, thank you for your help.

How about we get the issue of the OTA tuner being slow to lock on after a channel change,, its very frustrating. And I do have a bug report in on it.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

:wave:Hi Allen...do you really know what you have got yourself into?  :eek2: :rant:


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Best of luck Allen. Is the pay good? Maybe a discount on the MPEG-4 upgrade?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Allen, welcome to our Chaotic, neurotic, and bug ridden world! If there weren't still serious problems with the 921 a year later, we obviously wouldn't all still be here (at least some of us that is).

Anyway, we appreciate your joining us, two moderators are better than one. Two voices to Eldon and Dish are better than one too! I'm sure you will be very valulable to help us make an impact, and drawing us out when we try to describe a bug in our own nonsensical frame of reference (for the most part we aren't very good communicators unforunately).


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Us 921 folk need all the help we can get...


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I've been hanging around this forum for information since I received my 921 a year ago. Up until L122 came I couldn't record on ABC/NBC/CBS OTA HD - So I know the pain of this receiver. 

Anyway, be easy on me until I get used to the rules I'm supposed to keep everyone following. Hopefully I can answer the questions correctly.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi & Welcome,

Thanks in advance for all the time you're going to spend.

I can't image how Echostar subs who don't read these forums get by. The knowledge base here is night and day better then the official customer support staff.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi, Allen

Thanks for being so willing to offer up your time for the good of the order. As a fellow 921'er, I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Be afraid...be VERY afraid... :eek2:


----------



## axel0720 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Allen,
As an up side I am one of the lucky ones that have had few problems, a lock up once in a while and I abuse the harddrive by letting it load fully and let the oldest program get deleted also am picking up 15 DT stations and my local stations give me all the program guides automatically. Just hope the Linux system will let the 921 do what a computer can do , heck I would be glad to just hook up a keyboard.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

My condolences to you, Allen.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone handed him his DBS Talk logoed flak jacket?

Fast forward one year...... a shellshocked Allen is seen twitching in a strait jacket......

"They fix one bug and introduce two more. It tells me a timer is scheduled to fire at Midnight for Sex and the City on HBO-W.... but it is supposed to be recording Carnivale...... Remote locks up, and then it takes 5 minutes to reboot the thing........ E* keeps calling themselves the leader in HD and points to their customer satisfaction award..... KILL ME!!!!"

Good luck, Allen. Welcome to Ground Zero.


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

Mark...you da Man!!!! :icon_da:

Allen...you gonna be da Man!!!! Welcome Holmes!!!! :goodjob: 


:welcome_s


----------

